# More TJ Ford news!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_from jsonline.com:_


> One look at the smile on his face and his relaxed demeanor said it all.
> 
> T.J. Ford, the second-year Milwaukee Bucks point guard who has missed the entire season due to a bruised spinal cord, was back for a very important reason.
> 
> ...





> "I haven't seen him work out yet. But just to hear the news is great. Just seeing him on the sideline has been hard for me. You kind of want to give him his space and let him breathe a little bit. At the same time, you want to show that you're there to support him."
> 
> Nobody wants to think too far ahead, but a point guard tandem of Mo Williams and Ford could push the tempo on National Basketball Association foes next season.
> 
> ...


*LINK*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*As I have been saying, with TJ Ford in the fold, this is a playoff team. Throw in a top 6 draft pick, 2 second round picks, and 20 million dollars in capspace, we have a very bright future, and the future could be as soon as next season! 

Another one of my hypothetical depth charts :angel: :

PG: TJ Ford/Mo Williams
SG: Michael Redd/Gerald Green
SF: Desmond Mason/Gerald Green/Toni Kukoc
PF: Joe Smith/Zaza Pachulia
C: Dan Gadzuric/?? (FA)

With TJ back in the mix, we can get Gerald Green, which would add so much excitement, and an upgrade at the 2/3. Green is would be the #1 option at the 3 if Desmond Mason leaves. Mason is under contract through the 06/07 season, which would be enough time to develop Green. I haven't even mentioned who we could get in Free Agency....look at the Bucks Offseason Thread for those players, and fill in the holes accordingly.*


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *
> PG: TJ Ford/Mo Williams
> SG: Michael Redd/Gerald Green
> SF: Desmond Mason/Gerald Green/Toni Kukoc
> ...


wow that backcourt would be exciting.

i think i would rather have the bucks go big with their 1st rounder. draft chris taft. he has everything a big man needs physically and i think playing with ford would definately help him out. he would get some easy baskets. then use the 2nd rounder on the best wing available. maybe even a guy like rashad mccants or francisco garcia would fall to the pick. if not there's always julius hodge or dijon thompson who could be available. then the lineup would be"

pg: ford/mo williams
sg: redd/2nd round pick
sf: mason/kukoc/2nd round pick
pf: joe smith/chris taft/zaza pachulia
c: gadzuric/chris taft/ zaza pachulia

that looks like a pretty solid lineup to me. probably add a veteran sg/sf to make sure that position is covered and you have a playoff team next year with a lot of potential to grow and get better.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Im looking forward to seeing TJ back.

HOpefully all the healing goes well and he can get back into game shape for next year.

A healthy TJ Ford allows the Bucks to draft big.

They have a solid cast of young players. 

TJ back and contributing is like a HUGE boost!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I like a core of Redd, Mason, and Ford.

I can imagine liking it even more with the addition of a top draftee and a solid free agent.

Playoff bound? Maybe...

The good news though is TJ. Hopefully he can overcome this injury, work his way back, and show the league what a baller he is :clap:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stromile (FA) and Pachulia should start with Gadz, Fizer and Joe Smith off the bench. They should go after Stromile in FA in my opinion obviously. Also, TJ Ford back makes this team so much better it's not even funny. I think the guy who could improve the most would be Fizer, because Ford is such a creative passer. I'd like to see how Fizer plays next year with another offseason to get stronger off his knee injury. They say the 2nd season back is usually the breakthrough one.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If Stromile Swift can't get the contract he wants and the Bucks sign him to a one-year "show-us-what-you-got" contract like the Hawks did with Stephen Jackson, it's a good move for the Bucks. If they sign him to a big long-term contract, I will laugh at them. This guy stinks. He can't even get motivated in a contract year, once he gets paid it's going to be a Mark Blount situation.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Taft has attitude and character issues...


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i would be concerned about redd leaving if i was a bucks fan asa their is very little reason for him to stick around he obviously isnt the first option on a championship team and yall havent got a dominant big guy for him to play off also this isnt a great draft so u likely wont get tht guy in the draft either teams like the cavs the nuggets the bobcats, the jazz and my mavs are likely to come calling


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think Redd will leave unless he wants to play in Cleveland. He has said before he wants to be the first option on whatever team he plays for, kind of cutting down his options.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

well then he is pretty much committing himself to playing on borderline PO teams his whole career i love his game but he isnt a 1st option on a championship team unless its built like the pistons


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *
> 
> PG: TJ Ford/Mo Williams
> SG: Michael Redd/Gerald Green
> ...


That would be an amazing line-up by itself. :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Get Kukoc outta there!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Almost a year and a half of no basketball but I really want to see TJ play again..


----------



## Limca (May 26, 2005)

I hope you all aren't thinking TJ Ford is going to be a part of the Buck's future. TJ's career is over. He has already not been able to feel his extremties on a basketball court TWICE. His spinal condition (narrowing of the spinal column) is exactly the same as Sterling Sharpe. 

TJ's entire game is going to the basket. He cannot goto the basket with reckless abandon with this kind of condition. It's over guys. I know he was lots of fun to watch, but he's done. We need to move on.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Limca said:


> I hope you all aren't thinking TJ Ford is going to be a part of the Buck's future. TJ's career is over. He has already not been able to feel his extremties on a basketball court TWICE. His spinal condition (narrowing of the spinal column) is exactly the same as Sterling Sharpe.
> 
> TJ's entire game is going to the basket. He cannot goto the basket with reckless abandon with this kind of condition. It's over guys. I know he was lots of fun to watch, but he's done. We need to move on.


Really...I have heard great things about TJ's prognosis.....but we will have to see what he does this summer.


----------

